# Chiptune?



## Horrorshow (Mar 12, 2008)

Just thought I'd see if anyone else here is down with the 8-bit music scene. I've been really getting into it recently, and I'm still trying to find a unique sound for myself. Right now, I'm messing with some different trackers, such as MilkyTracker, FamiTracker, and LSDJ on the gameboy. So far, I'm really digging on LSDJ, because I've really picked up with the interface. Check my 8bc page if you're wanting to here some of my tests. :]



Anyone else care to share what they use, how they sound, tips/tricks, and all that good stuff?


----------



## Aureametaphus (Mar 15, 2008)

Although I don't use the actual systems to generate the tones, I do use a lot of softsynths, soundfonts, and samples that are 8-bit based to create music.

If you are interested in that department just message me.


----------



## Esopus the Dragon (Jun 5, 2008)

I discovered the Nanoloop cartridge for Game Boy when I heard a CD of music on Game Boys called Nanoloop 1.0. This cartridge started me making chiptune, and getting into the 8-bit music scene. My music is written on Game Boy systems and on emulators. A developer from the scene has been hinting as exciting news of a USB cartridge for Game Boy. Come to my 8bc page if you want to hear my music.


----------



## SerFox (Jul 3, 2008)

I used to use GoatTracker. I love the sound of the c64's SID chip, but I could never get the hang of using it...


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't make 8-bit music, but I am fascinated by it, and a good source for music for free would be sid.oth4.com


----------



## nobuyuki (Jul 16, 2008)

bumping this thread cause it's good to hear some people like chiptunes out there yay 

horrorshow, your music's interesting 8)

here's my 8bc page which I haven't updated in a while:  http://8bitcollective.com/members/nobuyuki/


----------



## kurreltheraven (Sep 10, 2008)

I am trying to learn GoatTracker (Commodore 64 SID tracker music program). I even made a chart to help: http://www.scribd.com/doc/5592019/Ravenspiral-GoatTracker-Command-Chart


----------

